# Complementary Beer & Wine on American?



## Blackwolf (Mar 10, 2013)

Call me surprised. It would seem as if American Airlines, with its new "Fly Better" program to attract customers to its brand, has begun to offer complementary beer and wine to _all_ passengers aboard American-operated international routes.



> Enjoy complimentary beer and wine when you travel in the main cabin onboard American's international flights. Customers traveling on American-operated flights between the U.S. and Europe, the U.S. and Asia and / or onboard flights between the U.S. and Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Uruguay, Bolivia, and Peru can choose from a variety of complimentary beer and wine options, in addition to the full selection of nonalcoholic beverages.



Here's a link to American's website on this new program.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 10, 2013)

Wasn't this the norm for all international flights not too long ago?


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Wasn't this the norm for all international flights not too long ago?


It still is for most foreign carriers on international routes.


----------



## jis (Mar 10, 2013)

Since the only routes on which most American carriers make money are their international routes, as soon as they see the no free alcoholic beverage in Coach policy starting to hurt, it will be out the door. For now they seem to have enough takers at their fares who don't consider free alcohol important enough I suppose. It is indeed possible that American is trying to differentiate itself from those that don't provide free alcohol in Coach to try to capture international market share using this as a bait. How it turns out will determine what happens to the no free alcohol policy across the board.

Afterall free alcohol cannot possibly cost more than $10-15 per seat if that, and they can always recover that by tweaking the fuel surcharge which everyone tacks on these days. Afterall alcohol is fuel but for a different engine


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 10, 2013)

As usual jis makes valid points with his Posts! Who would choose an Airline just because you got a few Free Drinks?? :blink:

The Best Domestic Airline Ive flown on in past few years has been Alaska Airlines (I used to be like jis and lived on Planes for Many Years) and I'm of the Opinion that while Service is not nearly what it used to be on ALL Domestic Airlines, its the Airport Experience and the Security State @ the Airports that make Flying so Unpleasant! :angry:


----------



## Texan Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

Look, I don't even drink alcohol on flights, but still when I see an airline doesn't give free alcohol on international flights, something that's a given on most airlines, I negatively look at that airline as being stingy, and wonder what else they might be cutting back on that I don't know about? Damn! I don't decide airlines based on whether they give or not give alcohol, but surely I look at that airline less favorably next time I am booking tickets, simply because it leaves me with this mental image that this airline is not gonna be good, they cut back on things others give.

Also, when US based airline announce with grand fanfare things like "we'll give free headphones to coach passengers" or "we will now give free alcohol in coach", my reaction is "oh that's cute! Now you're only ten years behind other airlines, good progress"


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 11, 2013)

American Airlines was one of the legacies who chose to make it official policy to always charge for alcohol in coach, even on their longest and most expensive flights. That was different than say, Northwest or United, who chose to keep the original policy intact on routes that competed with other large airlines which still provided alcohol as part of the base fare. Over the last decade or so most of the American legacies never bothered to openly acknowledge, let alone advertise, the situation and as a result youd never know for certain when the drinks would be free unless you were already informed or happened to discover the situation through trial and error. So now we have one of the strictest alcohol policies on one of the airlines with the fewest exceptions turning things upside down, almost. Blackwolf is right to be surprised in my view. Unfortunately this specific change doesnt really alter the equation all that much in my view. Im not much of a third rate wine connoisseur and even though I do enjoy a good glass of lager from time to time Ive never had a good one that came out of a can.



Anthony said:


> Wasn't this the norm for all international flights not too long ago?


&


PRR 60 said:


> It still is for most foreign carriers on international routes.


In my experience the key differentiator for included drinks isnt international so much as *intercontinental*.



jimhudson said:


> Who would choose an Airline just because you got a few Free Drinks?


Youre talking about a market where people pay hundreds of dollars a year just to have access to a slightly improved lounge experience, often without any meals or alcohol included in the cost. A market where the folks in coach often have so little to differentiate one airline from another that it comes down to whether they offer Coke or Pepsi. So yes, I see this as potentially swaying a few people to at least try American the next time the difference in cost and schedules negligible.

Ive been on itineraries that lasted nearly forty hours each way. Thats nearly two days of travel in cramped coach seats. Having a drink now and again can make that cramped airline seat feel a lot roomier and more comfortable than it really is. If youre traveling with a few other folks and each of you has a drink you could be spending $50 on a single round. If the seats are really bad and you ordered doubles maybe now youre looking at closer to $100. If you still have two or three more flights left to go before your destination it can being to add up. That also involves a lot of hassle getting out your cards over and over again.

Having the drinks included in the cost of the ticket means I can keep all of my payment methods safely concealed and not have to bother reaching for anything important when it comes time to pay for the next round. My stuff stays stowed and I stay relaxed. The last thing I need to worry about is whether I received my credit card back or where I placed it. Its not like you can open a tab on an airline, or least Ive never been able to. Every round is a new charge.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 11, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Wasn't this the norm for all international flights not too long ago?


Yes, that is the norm. And delta has been apart of that along with international carriers.

And there are A LOT of people that would make free alcohol a determining factor. A 17 hour flight from LAX to Syndey, NSW, AU...You are in a tiny enclosed space with a lot of annoying and disgusting people. In fact, when flying coach, some people will purchase three coach seats for just themselves! It's cheaper than a first class ticket and they get to clear a whole row for them as to not be by anyone, and also to have the ability to lay down. This proves that people need certain things to calm their nerves while in the air. Free alcohol is an excellient incentive.


----------



## jis (Mar 11, 2013)

For exactly that reason I think they will get rid of the idiocy of no alcohol. On my last international flight, at least half of the people immediately around me boarded with their own stash and proceeded to consume same, though it is completely against regulations as I am told. I personally don't care much for alcohol but it is kind of interesting to watch others proceed to drink themselves into stupor. For me my Bose QC 15, my iPhone in Airline mode and iTunes does the trick.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 11, 2013)

jis said:


> For exactly that reason I think they will get rid of the idiocy of no alcohol. On my last international flight, at least half of the people immediately around me boarded with their own stash and proceeded to consume same, though it is completely against regulations as I am told. I personally don't care much for alcohol but it is kind of interesting to watch others proceed to drink themselves into stupor. For me my Bose QC 15, my iPhone in Airline mode and iTunes does the trick.


I have suggested this to many people. Why fill your only quart size bag with soaps and shampoos that will already be supplied at your hotel?

Although I am aware it's against regulations, I have pulled out my bag several times, having it filled with nothing but 50ml bottles of alcohol, and TSA has never said anything to me about it.


----------



## chakk (Mar 11, 2013)

In all of my international flights since 1978, I don't recall ever having to pay for alcohol while riding in coach. And I believe that all of the flights overseas -- whether in one single country or not -- always offered free alcohol to coach passengers. At times, it seemed it was all I could do to NOT get alcohol -- when I asked for milk with my meal, the flight attendant would say, "don't you want a cocktail instead"? It remains a running joke with my wife about a trip we took together on Lufthansa in Europe.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 11, 2013)

The AA policy narrows the gap relative to BA transatlantic, which is open bar in coach. AA and BA are attempting to create a seamless transatlantic experience, particularly in those markets like BOS-JFK where AA has reduced service and encouraged people to fly BA instead. Whether or not AA and BA will succeed in this attempt remains to be seen. I fly both and there are plus's and minus's. Not seamless yet.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 12, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > For exactly that reason I think they will get rid of the idiocy of no alcohol. On my last international flight, at least half of the people immediately around me boarded with their own stash and proceeded to consume same, though it is completely against regulations as I am told. I personally don't care much for alcohol but it is kind of interesting to watch others proceed to drink themselves into stupor. For me my Bose QC 15, my iPhone in Airline mode and iTunes does the trick.
> ...


To be fair the TSA is not the issue. It's the FA's that are the issue and they will absolutely make a fuss if they catch you. The FAA doesn't really care that much about where the alcohol came from so long as you're not allowed to pour it yourself, but they will enforce whatever the airline's own rules are so long as they're stricter than the FAA's rules, which is basically every commercial airline in the US at this point.



chakk said:


> In all of my international flights since 1978, I don't recall ever having to pay for alcohol while riding in coach. And I believe that all of the flights overseas -- whether in one single country or not -- always offered free alcohol to coach passengers. At times, it seemed it was all I could do to NOT get alcohol -- when I asked for milk with my meal, the flight attendant would say, "don't you want a cocktail instead"? It remains a running joke with my wife about a trip we took together on Lufthansa in Europe.


I've received free drinks in coach on a half dozen different airlines but I've never once flown a single flight that pushed the alcohol over other options. In most cases it was up to the passenger to specifically request it. Maybe they thought ordering milk was a joke or you just looked like you really needed a drink?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 12, 2013)

We have a small airline here in eastern Canada that’s known for their inflight service including complementary beer and wine for coach passenger……even airport lounge access for all!

https://www.flyporter.com/Flights-To?culture=en-CA

It has the great railroad name of “Porter” and the complementary beer served on-board is from the Steam Whistle Brewery located in the former CPR Roundhouse on the Toronto waterfront.

http://www.steamwhistle.ca/tour/virtualTour.php

Porter also serves, Boston, New York, Washington, Chicago and Myrtle Beach.


----------



## railiner (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know about having an open unlimited bar on board.....While it may be a nice perk for the passengers, the flight attendants have to be careful that some passengers go too far, and become intoxicated. Perhaps they 'had a few' at the airport bar prior to boarding. An intoxicated passenger can be a real safety issue, especially if there is an inflight emergency. And it puts the flight attendant in a difficult position, as some folks become belligerent, if denied further service.

If passenger's would have to pay for each drink, that may 'slow them down' somewhat. At least for some of the folks.....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 13, 2013)

railiner said:


> I don't know about having an open unlimited bar on board.....While it may be a nice perk for the passengers, the flight attendants have to be careful that some passengers go too far, and become intoxicated. Perhaps they 'had a few' at the airport bar prior to boarding. An intoxicated passenger can be a real safety issue, especially if there is an inflight emergency. And it puts the flight attendant in a difficult position, as some folks become belligerent, if denied further service. If passenger's would have to pay for each drink, that may 'slow them down' somewhat. At least for some of the folks.....


Thousands upon thousands of mainline multiple cabin flights have featured open bars up front for decades.


----------



## railiner (Mar 14, 2013)

That's true. But the 'Up Front' or First Class section represents a small percentage of the total on board. And we have heard of cases in the news where certain 'privileged' passengers have made a royal PITA of themselves when inebriated.

If budget class passenger's are afforded the same opportunity for unlimited booze, a certain segment of them may deem it their duty "to get their money's worth"...

I may be wrong in my opinion, but I'd like to hear that of some experienced flight attendants on the matter.....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 14, 2013)

railiner said:


> That's true. But the 'Up Front' or First Class section represents a small percentage of the total on board. And we have heard of cases in the news where certain 'privileged' passengers have made a royal PITA of themselves when inebriated. If budget class passenger's are afforded the same opportunity for unlimited booze, a certain segment of them may deem it their duty "to get their money's worth"... I may be wrong in my opinion, but I'd like to hear that of some experienced flight attendants on the matter.....


I don't think it's possible to have a "wrong" opinion. There are several airlines that have offered complimentary beer, wine, and hard liquor to virtually every adult on board, including the coach cabin, for decades. We're talking hundreds of people per flight and hundreds or even thousands of flights per day in total. If this alone was enough to place these flights in serious jeopardy you would think we'd have read a few stories about how some random drunk passenger brought down a commercial aircraft by now, but I'm not aware of any such examples. I've never even noticed any obvious difference in demeanor or sense of safety between flights with complimentary liquor and flights without. Unlike a sober and determined terrorist a drunk passenger or two should be well within the realm of what average people can subdue without undue effort. Keep the booze away from the pilots, don't let the drunks have access to vehicles or weapons, and you should be able to make it home safe and sound. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## railiner (Mar 14, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > That's true. But the 'Up Front' or First Class section represents a small percentage of the total on board. And we have heard of cases in the news where certain 'privileged' passengers have made a royal PITA of themselves when inebriated. If budget class passenger's are afforded the same opportunity for unlimited booze, a certain segment of them may deem it their duty "to get their money's worth"... I may be wrong in my opinion, but I'd like to hear that of some experienced flight attendants on the matter.....
> ...


Good points........I'll drink to that.....


----------



## saxman (Mar 16, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > That's true. But the 'Up Front' or First Class section represents a small percentage of the total on board. And we have heard of cases in the news where certain 'privileged' passengers have made a royal PITA of themselves when inebriated. If budget class passenger's are afforded the same opportunity for unlimited booze, a certain segment of them may deem it their duty "to get their money's worth"... I may be wrong in my opinion, but I'd like to hear that of some experienced flight attendants on the matter.....
> ...


Didn't Delta start serving alcohol in coach a few years ago again? I'm usually able to ride in business on my jaunts overseas, so I never really paid attention.

I don't think the concern is that a drunk passenger can bring a plane down. It's just that they can be a huge disturbance to fellow passengers and their safety.

I've seen several time when free alcohol has been served on domestic flights during irops. That is usually up to the crew's discretion though. A few hours late out of JFK, they were serving it free on a small RJ. Another time, recently, we were about 2 or 3 hours late due a gate return, and two aircraft swaps, and as soon as this gentleman boards he claims we should all get a free cocktail to the FA. During the flight he continued to ask for free booze, and the FA's wouldn't serve him. He was about to have the police meet him, but decided he had calmed down later. It's for that very reason that he expected free that he was not being served.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 16, 2013)

chakk said:


> In all of my international flights since 1978, I don't recall ever having to pay for alcohol while riding in coach. And I believe that all of the flights overseas -- whether in one single country or not -- always offered free alcohol to coach passengers. At times, it seemed it was all I could do to NOT get alcohol -- when I asked for milk with my meal, the flight attendant would say, "don't you want a cocktail instead"? It remains a running joke with my wife about a trip we took together on Lufthansa in Europe.


Another milk drinker yay!


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 17, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Another milk drinker yay!


I've been a 25,000-mile flyer on United each of the past few years, which means I _occasionally_ get upgraded to first class on a domestic flight. I generally will have a couple alcoholic beverages, but when they break out the warm cookies after dinner, I ask for a glass of milk -- and, more often than not, the flight attendant seems surprised by that request. What else does one drink with a warm cookie?!


----------

